

Shall we fork Debian? - walterbell
http://debianfork.org

======
almost
> only few of us have the time and patience to interact with Debian on a
> voluntary basis.

This might present a problem if they actually do try and fork it. I imagine it
would take more time a patience to run a competing fork than to interact with
current Debian.

Not that a fork is necessarily the wrong thing to do if your ideas of what
Debian should be differ enough from where it's going. It's just that it sounds
like it would be a fair amount of work :)

------
dz0ny
Duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8477659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8477659)

